# Qween Slide Screw Thingy



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

You know that white plastic star you tighten down to hold the slide out. Well the PO decided that it wasn't ever tight enough and the plastic star stripped and fell off. I called our dealer where we bought it from but they are not an Outback dealer and wouldn't order one or look it up.

Does any know the name if said device and where online I could buy one.

Thanks
Bill.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

What about sending an e-mail to Keystone and asking them the same question. I noticed on the Outback Website there is a customer support and a contact list and ask them a question pertaining to parts. Here is the link;

http://keystone-outback.com/?page=contact

See what they say, and this can be a testament to the service quality of Keystone. Good luck.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

shaela21 said:


> What about sending an e-mail to Keystone and asking them the same question. I noticed on the Outback Website there is a customer support and a contact list and ask them a question pertaining to parts. Here is the link;
> 
> http://keystone-outback.com/?page=contact
> 
> ...


I'll try that but the link wants the serial number and vin for parts info and the TT is miles away in winter wonder land.


----------



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

I would think Keystone would know what part you are talking about without serial number and vin.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you mean the plastic handle on the screws that hold the queen slide. I have never used them at all. I guess it is just plain lazyness, but hey isn't that what camping is all about. I have never had an issue at all. I just make sure the slide is all the way out and that is it.

I did replacement hold downs at an Automotive supply store and at Farm hardware store. Try TSC if they have one around your neck of the woods. They also carry the rubber hold downs for the propane cover if you ever break one at a fraction of the cost.

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Bill,

I would be very surprised if Keystone will not help you, S/N or not.

On the subject though, for all the creative engineering the Outback employs, that 'latch' is certainly not one of their high points.









Good luck, and

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 2blackdogs (Aug 25, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Bill,
> 
> I would be very surprised if Keystone will not help you, S/N or not.
> 
> ...


It sure isnt one of their high points as I (dw) just about break my fingers off using the darn thing. They certainly could use another invention for that thing!!
Judy & Bob & 2blackdogs


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

2blackdogs said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Bill,
> ...


Sounds like a mod waiting to happen.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

You mean one of these? Click Me

Another thought is replace the screw part with an eyebolt.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

kjdj said:


> You mean one of these? Click Me
> 
> Another thought is replace the screw part with an eyebolt.
> [snapback]69122[/snapback]​


Close but not quite. Thanks for taking the time to look sunny . What we have is a thread rod with a pinched end where the plastic is, the part you found, there is no way to put a new plastic cap on the pinched part, the plastic is molded around the pinch to allow it to not "unscrew" unless stripped like ours. For now we're just using a 3/16" (could be wrong on the size here) wrench on the "pinch" to tighten it down.

Bill.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Seems like an enterprising mechanical engineer could come up with a cam system that could be easily and cheaply manufactured. A swing away cam tightener would be very simple to use. The key it designing one that works in the limited space.

PDX_Doug - any ideas for a design (I'm not a mechanical engineer, don't know if you are or not).

BBB


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

Seems like anyone could push the slide in if the lock was not engaged.
Also, could leak around the rear panel.

Just a thought.

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Thats way I always lock mine

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Thats way I always lock mine


On my 26RS I noticed that sometimes the bed would slide in unless that screw plate was in place. I always locked mine, too.

Mark


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

2500Ram said:


> shaela21 said:
> 
> 
> > What about sending an e-mail to Keystone and asking them the same question. I noticed on the Outback Website there is a customer support and a contact list and ask them a question pertaining to parts. Here is the link;
> ...


Hi, Bill!
Your title should have your serial number and vin on it, shouldn't it? Even if it's financed, the lending company should have this info for you. When I called Keystone about a problem with my TT, they just wanted the last 5 numbers of the VIN or serial #.
Good luck!
Darlene action


----------

